# [Lesertest] BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM und Hydra Pro im Test: wird die Konkurrenz weggeblasen?



## Gurkensalat (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung
Dank
Das Testsystem und die Testmethoden
BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm
BitFenix Hydra Pro
Fazit

*Einleitung*
Der BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm ist ein sehr interessanter Lüfter. Er dreht mit 1800 U/min (+/- 10%) für einen 140mm Lüfter sehr, sehr schnell. Gleichzeitig ist er mit seinem Lüfterblatt-Design und dem zweiteiligen Rahmen auch auf Silent-Betrieb ausgelegt. Ob dem Lüfter dieser Spagat gelingt und er für niedrige Lautstärke bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und brachiale Kühlleistung bei Vollast sorgt, zeigt dieser Test. Außerdem wird er mit seinem günstigeren Bruder, dem Bitfenix Spectre 140mm, und einem typischen Silent-Lüfter, dem BeQiet Shadow Wings PWM 140mm verglichen.
Die BitFenix Hydra Pro ist eine konventionelle Lüftersteuerung mit manuellen Schiebreglern. Sie hat 5 Kanäle und steuert 3-Pin Lüfter. Sie ist mit der von BitFenix-Gehäusen wie dem Shinobi bekannten, gummierten Softtouch-Oberfläche beschichtet und sieht dadurch gut aus und fühlt sich angenehm an. Als zusätzliches Schmankerl kann die Hydra Pro mit einem Knopf die LED-Beleuchtung von BitFenix Spectre Lüftern an- und ausschalten.

*Dank*
Ich möchte mich herzlich bei BitFenix ,PCGH und Caseking für die Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken. Sie haben diesen Test erst ermöglicht. Dankeschön! 

*Testsystem und Testmethoden*
Testsystem:
Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,1 GHz bei einem Vcore unter Prime95-Last von 1,16V
Prolimatech Genesis
ASrock Z77 Pro4
8GB DDR3-1600
EVGA GTX 570 Classified (DHE-Kühler)
Lian Li PC8-FIB Midi Tower
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 480W
Zum Test waren ein einblasender BitFenix Spectre 120mm und ein ausblasender 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence verbaut, die mit der Lüftersteuerung auf die niedrigste mögliche Stufe geregelt waren.
Auf dem Genesis wurde beim Test immer nur einer der zwei Lüfterplätze belegt, weil ich nicht jeden getesteten Lüfter doppelt besitze.
Testmethoden:
Im UEFI wurde die CPU-Lüftersteuerung auf Target CPU Temp. = 50°C und Target Fan Speed = Level 1 eingestellt. Das bedeutet, dass der Lüfter im Leerlauf auf niedrigster möglicher Drehzahl läuft, bei Vollast jedoch soweit wie möglich aufdreht. Mir ist bewusst, dass so die Temperaturen und Lautstärken bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen gemessen wurden, allerdings gehört z.B. die hohe Drehzahl des Spectre Pro PWM zu den wesentlichen Features dieses Lüfters. Auch finde ich das realitätsnaher als die Abstufung nach 100/75/50% der max. Drehzahl, weil kaum jemand seinen Lüfter auf einer festen Drehzahl betreibt.
Es wurden die Leerlauf-Temperaturen ausgelesen, die Drehzahl im Leerlauf mit Speedfan ausgelesen. Dann wurde der Prozessor 10 Minuten mit Prime 95 (large-FFTs in-Place) belastet, nach 10 Minuten wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen. Zum auslesen der Temperaturen nutzte ich Core Temp und zur Kontrolle HWMonitor. Dann habe ich die Werte der 4 Cores gemittelt.
Die Temperaturen habe ich subjektiv bewertet.

*BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm*
Der Lüfter wird in einer schicken Pappschachtel mit Sichtfenster geliefert. Beim Auspacken merkt man sofort, dass man hier ein hochwertiges Produkt erhält: Der Lüfter sieht mit seinem Wabenmuster auf dem Rahmen und seinem dunkelgrau abgesetzten Innenrahmen, der übrigens zur Entkoppelung dient, sehr edel aus. Der Lieferumfang ist ebenfalls gut, im Gegensatz zu vielen Lüftern, u.a. auch dem günstigeren BitFenix Spectre, liegen Gummi-Entkoppler bei. Die obligatorischen schwarzen Schrauben sind ebenfalls beigelegt. Der Lüfter dreht 1800 U/min +/- 10%, mein Exemplar dreht bis 1991 U/min. Bei diesen Drehzahlen vermisse ich ein Lüftergitter, weil diese Drehzahlen bei einem 140mm Lüfter gefährlich für Lüfterblätter und Finger/Kabel etc werden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommen die Temperaturen, die ich bei meinem Test erziehlt habe. Den BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM 140mm konnte ich leider nicht mit dem Klammersystem des Genesis befestigen, weil er einen runden, gummierten Rahmen hat. Ich musste ihn vor den Kühlkörper stellen und mit nur einer Klammer fixieren. Da hat BitFenix meiner Meinung nach die Rahmen-Entkoppelung durch die zweiteilige Rahmenkonstruktion besser gelöst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Lautstärke:
Im Idle waren alle Lüfter in einer Lautstärke, die kaum hörbar ist und bei weitem nicht stört.
Der BitFenix Spectre 140mm und der BeQuiet Shadow Wings wurden von meiner in einem Himuro steckenden (!) Festplatte übertönt, lediglich der BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM 140mm war in einem stillen Raum bei genauem Hinhören auszumachen. Er dreht aber auch im Idle so hoch wie die anderen Lüfter unter Vollast und ist auf dieser Drehzahl ein wenig leiser als sin günstiger Bruder auf dieser Drehzahl und in etwa gleichlaut wie der BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM auf dieser Drehzahl.
Unter Last hingegen entfacht der Spectre Pro PWM einen wahren Sturm. Die Lautstärke ist da deutlich zu hören, etwa so laut wie meine GTX 570 Classified unter Spielelast. Dafür hat er auch mit Abstand die besten Temperaturen und vermag als einziger Testkandidat, den Prozessor auf für mich akzeptablen Temperaturen zu halten.
Ob man das mag oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, ich persönlich möchte im Idle ein ruhiges System, beim Spielen dreht meine Grafikkarte sowieso auf und ich habe den Sound des Spiels an, da möchte ich nur niedrige Temperaturen haben. Wenn ihr das auch so seht, ist dieser Lüfter für euch perfekt.

*BitFenix Hydra Pro*
Erstmal gibt es ein kleines Unboxing 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dieser Bilderflut ein paar Worte zur Lüftersteuerung. Diese Lüftersteuerung ist eine einfache, analoge Lüftersteuerung. Die Qualität überzeugt mich, sie passt sauber in den Schacht, wirkt solide und die gummierte Softouch Oberfläche wirkt sehr hochwerig und angenehm. Auch auf der Platine sieht alles sauber verarbeitet aus. Die Hydra Pro kann fünf Lüfter steuern, unterstützt aber nur den drei-Pin-Anschluss. Der Widerstand der Schieberegler ist sehr angenehm gewählt, sie sind weder zu schwergängig, noch zu leichtgängig. Als kleines Schmankerl kann die Beleuchtung von BitFenix Spectre-Lüftern mit einem Knopf an- und abgeschaltet werden.
Das führt mich auch schon zu den einzigen zwei Kritipunkten an dieser sehr guten Lüftersteuerung, das sind aber nur Kleinigkeiten. 
1: Der Druckpunkt des Knopfes ist ungeschickt gewählt, es kann passieren, dass der Knopf beim Drücken nicht einrastet.
2: Die Anlaufspannung auf niedrigster Stufe ist für BitFenix Spectre 120mm-Lüfter zu niedrig, sie laufen erst an, wenn man den Regler ein kleines Stück bewegt. Hier hätte man noch etwas auf die hauseigenen Produkte optimieren können, um ein perfektes Produkt zu kreieren.

*Fazit*
Beide Produkte konnten mich voll überzeugen und bleiben bei mir im PC.
Ob man Lüfter mit so hohen Drehzahlen mag ist Geschmackssache, ich finde die Drehzahlcharakteristik für einen CPU-Lüfter perfekt. Als Gehäuselüfter würde ich dann eher zu einem langsamer drehenden 3-Pin Modell raten, wie z.B. dem BitFenix Spectre (Pro). Optisch finde ich ihn einen der schönsten Lüfter auf dem Markt.
Die Lüftersteuerung konnte mich durch ihre Einfachheit, minimalistisches Design und rundum solide wirkende Verarbeitung überzeugen. Besonders das Feature, die Beleuchtung der Spectre Lüfter abzuschalten, freut mich besonders. Ich kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Grüße,
Gurkensalat


----------



## Gurkensalat (30. September 2012)

Picdump1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkensalat (30. September 2012)

Picdump2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkensalat (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Picdump2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Lesertest] BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM und Hydra Pro: wird die Konkurrenz weggeblasen?*

gelungener leser test, liest sich auch schön 

zum Bitfenix Spectre Pro Pwm : finde diese lüfter auch sehr gut und nutze sie selber als graka rotoren.


----------



## Gurkensalat (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Lesertest] BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM und Hydra Pro: wird die Konkurrenz weggeblasen?*

Danke 
Schicke Bilder  
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Firedance (3. Oktober 2012)

Viel Arbeit und supi gemacht.....wann kommt der nächste Test ? und worüber ?


----------



## Gurkensalat (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke  noch ist nichts geplant. Vielleicht will PCGH ja mal einen GTX 680 Classified Lesertest machen? 
Bestelle grade noch einen Enermax Cluster 140mm  den kann ich ja auch noch mittesten


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Lesertest ist Klasse, aber überzeugen kann mich an dem Hydra nichts, gerade wenn man das Bild von der Front sieht und da noch das Metall durchblitzt!


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (8. Oktober 2012)

Auch ich finde, dass die Hydra leider sehr billig aussieht und daher absolut nichts für mich ist. Dafür hat es mir die Recon sehr angetan, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 
Und die Lüfter sind für mich Silentfanatiker leider mit 1800rpm viel zu schnelldrehend, trotzdem danke für diesen Test, der kurz, aber knackig war


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Und die Lüfter sind für mich Silentfanatiker leider mit 1800rpm viel zu schnelldrehend


 
Naja man kann Lüfter doch regeln, oder  

Und so billig sieht die Hydra auch nicht aus, es gibt VIEL schlimmeres.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (9. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich kann man sie regeln, bloss nicht tief genug...400-500rpm sollten schon drin sein und in einem Silent-PC wäre ein 1800rpm-Lüfter sowas von deplatziert...
Und es gibt immer Schlimmeres, aber ICH finde sie immer noch absolut unansprechend vom Design her.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## Gurkensalat (9. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich sie auf die niedrigste Stufe vom MB stelle, drehen sie noch mit ca. 1100 U/Min. Weiß nicht, ob andere MBs das noch tiefer regeln köönnen.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du ja mit SpeedFan oder so ausprobieren.


----------



## Dj Ambush (18. Februar 2013)

Sehr hilfreich, lieber Gurkensalat.
Bin nämlich gerade auf der Suche nach einem alternativen Lüfter für meinen Macho hr-02. Der klappert in letzter Zeit öfters mal (und ist erst 1/2 Jahr alt). Der Spectre Pro scheint ein gelungener Kompromiss zu sein. Bei mir steht aber die Lautstärke im Vordergrund.

Was mir bei der Lüftersteuerung sofort ins Auge gefallen ist, sind die offenen Schiebepotis an den Reglern (oder besser Einstellern). Da das Gehäuse hinten offen ist wird zwangsläufig Luft, und damit natürlich auch Staub, angesaugt. Staub und Schmutz beeinträchtigen die Funktion in Laufe der Zeit (Ausfall des Lüfters). Man kennt das z.B. von "kratzenden" Lautstärkereglern am Verstärker.  Im HiFi-Bereich hat man so was früher ganz einfach, wie auch kostengünstig gelöst. Es wurden einfach Filzstreifen oder ähnliches Material über die Regler gelegt.
Auf der BitFenix Seite ist das Gerät übrigens so geschickt Fotografiert dass man es nicht sieht.

Vielen Dank
Grüße, Dj Ambush


----------



## Gurkensalat (18. Februar 2013)

Danke für dein Lob Dj Ambush 
Also für Lautstärke würde ich dir den Spectre Pro PWM nicht empfehlen, da 1800 U/Min bei einem 140er lüfter einfach nen ziemlichen Sturm verursachen  Im Vergleich zur Kühlleistung die er dann bietet ist er noch recht leise, aber wenn es dir mehr auf einen leisen als auf einen kühlen Betrieb ankommt (mit halbwegs humanen Taktraten  . Der Lüfter dreht im Idle schon mit 1160 U/min, ist dabei für die drehzahl zwar recht leise, wenn du aber auf den "Sturm" nicht angewiesen bist, weil dein Prozzi nicht so extrem hitzköpfig wie meiner ist, nimm einen langsameren Lüfter wenn du ein Silent-System bauen willst. Ich seh grad, du hast einen i5-3470, der bleibt ja zwangsläufig kühl ohne OC.
Die Lüftersteuerung ist nicht verstaubt oder kratzt bis jetzt, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut  Hab sie aber aus ihrem Gehäuse genommen und nur die Platine mit Schiebereglern in mein Gehäuse gebaut und Schlitze dafür in die Wand geschnitten.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Dj Ambush (19. Februar 2013)

Hab gestern noch die halbe Nacht das Netz durchforstet. Bin auf eine Seite mit Audiologs zu verschiedenen Lüftern gestoßen:

Test: Bitfenix Spectre Pro und Prolimatech Vortex 120mm Lüfter - hardwaremax.net

Ist sehr aufschlussreich das Ganze. Scheinbar neigen viele PWM-Lüfter (egal ob 80,......, 140mm) bei geringer Drehzahl zum Klappern. Das kann man auf der Seite sehr gut raus hören.

Ich habe versuchsweise einen Feld-Wald-Wiesen-120er von...ääh, AVG glaub ich, davor gehängt. Von den Temperaturen her langt der unter Volllast gerade so, jodelt aber mit 1600 Umdrehungen vor sich hin (Temp.~55°C).

Im Idle braucht der Macho nur wenig Drehzahl. Da ist es fast egal ob der Lüfter mit 1000 oder 650 rpm läuft. Macht nur etwa 1°C aus.


Wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Thermalright Macho hr-02 in Verbindung mit alternativen Lüftern?
Tipps nehme ich gerne.

Best whishes
Ambush


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2013)

moin! schöner test, hab das teil selber 

bei 30W maximaler leistung pro kanal müsste ich doch locker 6 Lüfter über einen regeln können. 

meine rechnung dazu: Volt * Ampere = Watt 

120mm Spectre Pro: 12V * 0,11A = 1,32W 
6 * 1,32W = 7,92W
120mm Spectre Pro LED: 12V * 0,18A = 2,16W 
6 * 2,16W = 12,96W

Ich bin mir allerdings nicht zu 100% sicher, ob ich das richtig gerechnet habe, das schuljahr e-technik ist lange her  

ziel des ganzen: push-pull bestückung eines 360er radiators regeln, ein kanal pro radiator.


----------



## Braineater (31. Mai 2013)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sie regeln, bloss nicht tief genug...400-500rpm sollten schon drin sein und in einem Silent-PC wäre ein 1800rpm-Lüfter sowas von deplatziert...
> Und es gibt immer Schlimmeres, aber ICH finde sie immer noch absolut unansprechend vom Design her.



Also die Lüfter kommen auf 400 rpm runter  Hab die selber eine Zeit lang als CPU Lüfter genutzt mein Asus Board hat die im Idle schön weit runtergeregelt


----------



## kingkoolkris (18. November 2014)

Also die Spectre Pro 140 PWM auf 1800rpm, da ziehts kalt durch die Bude und warm durch die Ohren.
Ruhig werden die erst bei <1000rpm.


----------

